

Flatworldknowledge - Freemium business model at work. - rapodaca
http://www.flatworldknowledge.com/
Educators choose the book — students choose format and price.
======
wowfat
interesting, do they change text in a copyrighted book and give for free?

~~~
Magneus
Doubtful. The video says that all content is licensed under Creative
Commons... So I imagine they won't even accept regular, works already
copywrited by a publisher.

The specific license they're using can be found here:
<http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/3.0/>

